# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] ερωτηση για reballing..

## johny7

παιδια καλησπερα εχω τα παντα για να κανω reball σε εναν επεξεργαστη αλλα εχω καποιες αποριες..
1.να αφαιρεσω το heat shield πρωτα η να το κανω κατευθειαν?
2.λογικα η θερμοκρασια πρεπει να ανεβαινει κλιμακοτα για ν λιωσει η κοληση και να μν καει ο πεξεργαστης..ασ πουμε για λιγο στους 120 μετα 160 μετα 240 κ ελιωσε..
επισης οταν το ξανακολας ειναι καλο να βαλεισ πανω στη πλακετα λιγο flux για να πιασει η κοληση καλυτερα η δεν πρεπει ν μεινει τιποτα αλλο κατω απο τον επεξεργαστη?

----------


## swatsquadgr

> παιδια καλησπερα εχω τα παντα για να κανω reball σε εναν επεξεργαστη αλλα εχω καποιες αποριες..
> 1.να αφαιρεσω το heat shield πρωτα η να το κανω κατευθειαν?
> 2.λογικα η θερμοκρασια πρεπει να ανεβαινει κλιμακοτα για ν λιωσει η κοληση και να μν καει ο πεξεργαστης..ασ πουμε για λιγο στους 120 μετα 160 μετα 240 κ ελιωσε..
> επισης οταν το ξανακολας ειναι καλο να βαλεισ πανω στη πλακετα λιγο flux για να πιασει η κοληση καλυτερα η δεν πρεπει ν μεινει τιποτα αλλο κατω απο τον επεξεργαστη?


Με θερμο αερα ή με υπερυθρες θα το κανεις ?
Σιγουρα δεν πρεπει να αυξανεται αποτομα η θερμοκρασια ή να φτασει πανω απο 215-225 που ειναι και το σημειο που λιωνει η κολληση χωρις μολυβδο.
Flux βαζεις και για να ξεκολλησεις και για να κολλησεις . Εννοειται οτι θα ειναι τυπου no clean , δηλ. που δεν αφηνει καταλοιπα για να χρειαζεται καθαρισμα . Στην κολληση με φειδω το flux (ενα λεπτο φιλμ) .Προσοχη αν χρησιμοποιησεις solder balls με μολυβδο στη max θερμοκρασια (περιπου 183-185).

----------

